# Reinbert de Leeuw Had Died



## starthrower

I don't have any details other than he died on February 14th. Dutch pianist and conductor.


----------



## Rogerx

See:

Roll of Honour


----------



## Art Rock

RIP. He was the one who introduced me to Satie (as pianist) and Gubaidulina (as conductor).


----------



## Manxfeeder

From Satie to Webern to his recent work with Barbara Hannigan, he showed he was up to the minute up to the last.


----------



## Enthusiast

He pioneered so much contemporary music and was a major force in enriching the repertoire.


----------



## philoctetes

RIP - after he conducted the Gubaidulina at Tanglewood, the sweat was literally dripping from his clothes, an image I'll never forget... the silent movement was also unforgettable..


----------



## SONNET CLV

Enthusiast said:


> He pioneered so much contemporary music and was a major force in enriching the repertoire.


I have several de Leeuw recordings in my contemporary music collection.

He's prominent on the NEOS release 10727, Volume 4 of Donaueschinger Musiktage 2006, conducting two contemporary orchestral works: Mauricio Kagel's _Divertimento? _(2005/2006) Farce For Ensemble [27:39] and Alberto Posadas's _Anamorfosis_ (2006) For Large Ensemble [22:27]. Quite a workout, these.









Too, I see he reckons as the pianist in one of my favorite interpretations of Messiaen's _Quatuor Pour La Fin Du Temps_: the Philips CD ‎with Cat# 422 834-2.









This is a long time favorite disc of mine which I've listened to dozens of times. Interestingly (or oddly) enough, I happened to listen to this Messiaen work just a few days ago, on Feb. 13, having gotten a strange urge to hear it. But instead of the Philips I took on a recording on the BBC Music Magazine label which features Lars Vogt on piano along with Michael Collins (Cl.), Isabelle van Keulen (Vln.) and Paul Watkins (Cello). It was one of the rare times I did _not_ select that Philips disc. (I suspect there were no heavy vibes of premonition in the air? … alas.) Had I selected to hear instead the Philips recording, _that_ would have been something intriguing to report. But I will return to the Philips recording soon again in personal homage to this musician, Reinbert de Leeuw.

And re-listen to the several other discs in my collection, too, which include one with a Piano Concerto by Ligeti and another with Harrison Birtwistle's _Pulse Shadows_ (both conducted by de Leeuw) and, of course, Satie piano music. (I won't even go into the strange urge I've had about Satie for the past week or so, going to far as to download a copy of the score of the _Gymnopedies_ which I was pecking at on and off at the piano these past several days. I see the score is sitting there at this moment. Weird …? Or wholly coincidental? Most likely, a warning from the spirits that I should not be tampering with music so majestically played by one Reinbert de Leeuw.)

RIP, Maestro.


----------



## Becca




----------

